# Crowland Abbey. The worlds first bell Tower.



## littleowl (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for sharing Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Dec 28, 2016)

I think people who look at the pictures . Think the tower is shaped like a bell. No it actually has bells in it. And they still ring out.


----------

